# Beef Demand



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

From USDA

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/usda_demand_out_of_this_world_NAA_Jo_Windmann/


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

Mike please talk me out of selling my 5 yr old cows! At these prices I feel like a fool keeping them


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Are they still giving you good calves? Wife and son took 6 calves to the sale this morning and got $718 for a 4 month old calf, that's good money IMO. As usual the Black Baldies brought the most per pound over the Herefords. We keep reading about people putting in new pasture land for more cows, I hope they don't flood the market to the point where the price is back to usual a few years.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

copy and pasted from local salebarn.WOW!!

90 head of fancy 2nd calf black cows with calves at side... very gentle.. complete dispersal.. calves 7 weeks to 1 week old
Asking $3400 Per Pair Firm


----------



## Maryland Ridge Farms (Mar 1, 2009)

lets enjoy it while we can


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Wow $3400 for a cow/calf pair! That's dang good money.

Got a lot Mama cows still screaming their heads off this morning, missing their babies. It used to not bother us as much as it does now with knowing what it's like to suddenly lose your child. It's too bad some human parents seem to care less about their children than the Mama cows here.


----------



## Dill (Nov 5, 2010)

I've got another problem, the 1/4 and half business is booming and I'm out of steers. And everyone else around here with animals seems to be in the same spot. I was at a party saturday and got orders for another 5 halves.


----------



## robert23239 (May 10, 2009)

Hey Dill
, what are prices like for a half now ? Do your prices follow the markett close ?
Have 4 akmost ready !


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

750 lb. steer was bringing $1.90 this morning in OKC.

Also, for the first time it seems the futures market now understands there is a beef shortage and is beginning to follow the cash market.

Personally I do not believe the herd will ever recover to the numbers we once had. It costs too much to get in now and those getting a little long in the tooth have already liquidated.


----------



## Fowllife (Sep 10, 2010)

Dill said:


> I've got another problem, the 1/4 and half business is booming and I'm out of steers. And everyone else around here with animals seems to be in the same spot. I was at a party saturday and got orders for another 5 halves.


I wish I had that problem. I just sold a nice steer to the local butcher because I couldn't find any buyers.



robert23239 said:


> Hey Dill
> , what are prices like for a half now ? Do your prices follow the markett close ?
> Have 4 akmost ready !


In my area right now it's about $2.50/lb hanging min. Local auction is running in the $150/cw range for fat cattle. With the good price on fats a lot of guys have just been taking them to the auction and not even messing with freezer buyers.

I'm lucky to have a good processor close. I'm hauling them 2 mile to him & he is paying market price. The auctions are 35-50 miles away.


----------



## Dill (Nov 5, 2010)

I'm going to have to raise my price. I have a local store that resells my beef, I charge him 2.50lb/hanging and he pays the butcher for wholes. I've been 3.75 and 3.85/hanging for halves and quarters packed and ready to go. I was doing a lot better before the boom when I could pick up steers for a buck a lb live all over the place.

I bought 4 feeders in this morning for 1.40/lb but I'm debating about adding some more brood cows. I like to raise half and buy the other half from my father and couple other local producers.


----------

